# My speakers are now a helicopter



## justicejones (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi! So i am having a persistant problem with hearing a helicopter/woodpeck noise in my z-906 Logitech 5.1 surround speakers as of late. 

When i start up my computer the sound is very low then works its way into a helicopter in the living room. I have put my cellphones in a far room, unplugged my wireless router to see if that is putting a signal into the wires and it still makes the sound when unplugged. I unplugged the orange, black and green wires from the back of the sound card. When i unplug the green wire it stops. The orange and black wires make no change. I do have quite a lot of wire length running to my speakers. Is it picking up an RF signal maybe? The only other thing that has happened recently is a power outage. I had to replace my 8 year old power supply yesterday. Maybe my sound card is dying? I also purchased a apc back ups 350 (battery back up surge protector). Still the helicopter sound prevails!  Please help, i'm all out of ideas.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

justicejones said:


> The only other thing that has happened recently is a power outage. I had to replace my 8 year old power supply yesterday.


If you had to replace your power supply then there probably was a power surge before the power went out that caused the damage. The sound card or some other components might have also been damaged.

I would first reinstall your audio drivers to see if that helps. If not, I'd replace the sound card if it's separate from the motherboard. If the sound card is part of the motherboard then you'll have to decide if you want to replace the motherboard or just get a new computer.

You might also want to check to see if the speakers were damaged.



justicejones said:


> I also purchased a apc back ups 350 (battery back up surge protector).


That's a good idea. Too bad you didn't have it in place before the power surge.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi justicejones, and welcome to TSG.

Before replacing the sound card, as suggested by *stantley*, you may want to check if the sound card is the source of the noise.

The lime green audio jack is typically the line level left and right front audio output. You can test the output using a basic set of known good amplified stereo speakers or a set of stereo earphones (DON'T put them in your ears, as the volume may be very loud).


----------



## justicejones (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Stantley, yup wish i had that battery back up prior for sure. It is a separate sound card and i am pretty sure it is pooched. It is pretty random now when the helicopter sound wants to take over. I'm worried my graphics card might have taken a hit too now because on start up after i have entered in the start up password the screen stays black for about two minutes... le sigh. Ordered a new sound card, hope i don't need a graphics card too.


----------



## justicejones (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome Cwwozniak ! I tested the speakers by putting the speaker output into my cellphone and i could play music clearly from phone to speakers. I plugged a headset into the sound card and the helicopter sound came through my headphones. Removed and replaced the sound drivers to no avail as well. Replacing sound card it is. 

With my long black start up screen i get now do you think its possible my graphics card is going as well?

Had just put this computer together less than a year too. I hope someone learns my lesson and gets a battery back up BEFORE a power outage because boy this sucks.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Long boot times could have numerous causes. But based on your testing, I'd say the audio chipset/sound card is faulty.


----------

